# Angeln am Irrsee



## Lego1981 (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo Angelfreunde, 

ich bin im August für eine Woche am Irrsee und würde gerne ein wenig Angeln. Da ich weder ein Profi bin noch das Gewässer kenne würde ich mich freuen eventuell ein wenig Unterstützung zu erhalten. Ganz gleich in welcher Form.
Ein Boot besitze ich nicht, könnte aber eines leihen. Bisher hatte ich das verweilen am Ufer bevorzugt.

Also wie gesagt, bin im August 1 Woche dort und eventuell findet sich ja hier ein Angler der Lust auf einen gemeinsamen Ansitz hat. Würde mich sehr freuen Gesellschaft zu bekommen.

Gruß

Adrian


----------



## Schuppi 56 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Irrsee*

Hallo  du willst amm Irrsee angeln   da brauchst du erstens  eine  Fischerreischein und das lizenzbuch für salzbuch  und irrsee ist nur vom boot aus zu beangeln  auf hecht ,zander ,renken ,seesaibling und forelle so wie an den schliffzonne auf karpfen .
Am besten ist schleppen oder Spinfischen  ausser du gehst mit nenn saison fischer mit  also ich habe dort hin ca 40km 

Kann dir schon helfen  wenn du willst .

Tip von mir  salzachsee .at  Karten : 
tageskarte 20,--€ + 5,--€ Tagesliezenz
24STD -Karte 27,--€ +5,--€   "    "

dort kannst du  locker vom ufer aus angeln auf gute Karpfen bis 39,8kg Belegt 
Welse bis 2,50m
Hecht bis 25kg und 1,50m
und sonstige  Weissfische 
ab und zu auch gute Zander 

da ich aus der gegend um die ganzen Seen im Grenzgebiet komme  weiss wo hin und was sich lohnt 
blos salzach see nicht zu leicht Fischen  kraut bewuchs  und man ist nie vor schweren fischen  sicher besonders nachts 
lg


----------



## Lego1981 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Irrsee*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> Hallo  du willst amm Irrsee angeln   da brauchst du erstens  eine  Fischerreischein und das lizenzbuch für salzbuch  und irrsee ist nur vom boot aus zu beangeln  auf hecht ,zander ,renken ,seesaibling und forelle so wie an den schliffzonne auf karpfen .
> Am besten ist schleppen oder Spinfischen  ausser du gehst mit nenn saison fischer mit  also ich habe dort hin ca 40km
> 
> Kann dir schon helfen  wenn du willst .
> ...




hi, 

super das sich doch noch jemand meldet|wavey:.
Also  ich muss nicht unbedingt am Irrsee Angeln, ich bin dort untergebracht  und auch mobil. D.h ich würde auch an den Salzachsee kommen ist ja nicht  so weit.
Ich hab ne ordentliche Wallerrute, was für Karpfen und auch Ausrüstung für das Hechtfischen.
Es wäre echt ne coole Sache wenn ein Ortskundiger mit dabei wäre. Zu zweit macht es mir auch mehr Spaß 
Ich bin vom 26 - 31 da. Schick mir einfach mal eine PN, dann können wir was ausmachen, wenn Du magst.

Gruß

Adrian


----------

